# Being left alone....



## RuggersMom (May 17, 2013)

I have a 2 year old male Golden Retriever whom my son rescued in Kentucky last summer. He has a beautiful disposition, is friendly, warm, affectionate and very protective of my female Lakeland terrier who is 8 years old. We live on 3 acres of property and the only habit or quirk he has is that he won't go out by himself to play or do his business. We either have to walk him out or throw a baseball out the door to lure him out. I might want to add that my son rescued him from a home who left him tied up outside on a dog house, never brought him inside even when it got to be 110 degrees out. If you go out with him and then sneak back inside he goes crazy scratching at the door. 

Any suggestions on how we can break him of this fear.....


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

That is a difficult one, because it seems that he is terrific of going out and panics when realizes he is alone!

I hope people here can give good advices!

I tpersonally think that you need to build the idea that he can always come in if he wishes. So first important thing, never close the door behind him when he is outside. Then make it a game of in and out, where you praise (even) more when he is outside. 

Pixie loves to play in the garden, and I wanted her to still come back inside when called. So I called her, praised and immediately told her to go out. I did this several times and still do once in a while.

It might take some time, but let us know how is it going


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I know what you're going through. Ky had never been inside a house, she had been tied to a tree the first year of her life. When I got her she loved being in the house and was scared that if she went outside she would never get to come back in.

We spent a lot of time working on this. I was always outside with her, little by little I taught her to knock on the door with her nose, I would open the door every time even though we didn't necessarily go in every time. 
It took a long time for her to understand that she could always get the door to open by knocking on it but once she understood it she started enjoying being outside. Now she spends most of her days out there but even after 5 years when she knocks on the door I rush right over to open it.

Good luck, time + consistency + love = loving dog


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I train my dogs to "hurry up" and run out for potty and come running back to the door if I'm not going out there with them. It's preferable to having dogs who lollygag outside at late night potty runs. And it's also preferable to having dogs who slip out doors and take off running. 

I don't really want my dogs outside when I'm not out there with them. They get into things and learn bad habits (turfing and barking at neighbors), etc...


----------

